# Pfingsten Albrecht Transalp



## maikthebiker (5. April 2012)

Wir planen für Pfingsten  Mai/Juni die Albrecht Transalp zu fahren, müssen uns natürlich darauf einstellen das nicht alle Pässe befahrbar sind aber es gibt ja viele Variationsmöglichkeiten!
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einer frühen Alpenüberquerung?


----------



## thof (5. April 2012)

Bei der momentanen Schneemenge in den Nordalpen kannst Du das Projekt wohl getrost vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (5. April 2012)

maikthebiker schrieb:


> Wir planen für Pfingsten  Mai/Juni die Albrecht Transalp zu fahren, müssen uns natürlich darauf einstellen das nicht alle Pässe befahrbar sind aber es gibt ja viele Variationsmöglichkeiten!
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einer frühen Alpenüberquerung?



Das kannst du vergessen bei der aktuellen Schneelage auf 2.000 hm liegen im Arlberg und Silvrettagebiet noch Mengen von Schnee. 

Vor Mitte Juni wird da nicht viel gehen. 

Zum einen sperren die Hütte um den 20. Juni erst auf!
*Aktulle Schneelage:*
Am Schrofenpass liegt 2-4m Schnee,
die Aluleiter wird frühesten mit Mitte Juni montiert.
Auf der *Freiburgerhütte* liegen ca. 3m Schnee. 
Bei der *Heilbronnerhütte*  und der *Konstanzerhütte* liegen ca. 2-[FONT="]3 ½[/FONT]  m Schnee (war vor 2. Wochen mit den Tourenski da). 
[B]Fimberpasss[/B] werden auch um die 2-[FONT="]3 ½[/FONT]  m liegen! 
Am *Stilfserjoch* wird zur Zeit die Strasse geräumt. 
Ja und die südlichen Übergänge haben diesen Winter nicht viel Schnee abbekommen


----------



## maikthebiker (7. April 2012)

O.k. vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## SkiRitchy (29. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
wie ist die Lage?
Ich plane die Albrecht Route am 9.Juni zu fahren?
Möglich? Mit Einschränkungen?
Sind ja noch 6 Wochen.

MFG SkiRitchy


----------



## Hofbiker (30. April 2012)

SkiRitchy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie ist die Lage?
> Ich plane die Albrecht Route am 9.Juni zu fahren?
> Möglich? Mit Einschränkungen?
> ...



Hallo SkiRitchy,

Schmink dir den Alpenhauptkamm ab. Frühestens Mitte Juni könnte es klappen. Hier hast du einen Link zu den aktuellen Gebieten mit den Schneehöhen in Tirol. Alternativ du startest am Reschenpass, da südlich vom Alpenhauptkamm diesen Winter wenig Schnee gefallen ist!


----------



## fatz (30. April 2012)

@skiritchy:
bilder von samstag vor einer woche im chiemgau auf 1400m: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9434714&postcount=2253


----------



## Hofbiker (30. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> @skiritchy:
> bilder von samstag vor einer woche im chiemgau auf 1400m: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9434714&postcount=2253



Das macht Spass!


----------



## fatz (30. April 2012)

jo, aber nur, wenn man ned irgendwohin will.


----------



## Hofbiker (30. April 2012)

Ich bin gestern auch an der Österreichischen - Tschechischen Grenze durch ein Schneefeld gelaufen, 2x auf der Schneedecke durchgebrochen! 

Und Morgen werden wir den Schafberg und Wolfgangsee umrunden. Dort ist schon alles schneefrei! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Das macht dann auch richtig Spass!


----------



## SkiRitchy (30. April 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hallo SkiRitchy,
> 
> Schmink dir den Alpenhauptkamm ab. Frühestens Mitte Juni könnte es klappen. Hier hast du einen Link zu den aktuellen Gebieten mit den Schneehöhen in Tirol. Alternativ du startest am Reschenpass, da südlich vom Alpenhauptkamm diesen Winter wenig Schnee gefallen ist!



Na ja,
dann warte ich noch bis Anfang Juni und schau dann nochma.
Wenn nicht verschiebe ich meinen Urlaub.
Allerdings fahr ich am 30.Juni schon den Thüringer Rennsteig und am 13 Juli die nächste 3 Tagestour. Dazwischen ist noch Platz. Wären aber 2 harte Wochen. Später geht es leider nicht mehr wegen den Sommerferien.

MFG SkiRitchy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (1. Mai 2012)

SkiRitchy schrieb:


> Na ja,
> dann warte ich noch bis Anfang Juni und schau dann nochma.
> Wenn nicht verschiebe ich meinen Urlaub.
> Allerdings fahr ich am 30.Juni schon den Thüringer Rennsteig und am 13 Juli die nächste 3 Tagestour. Dazwischen ist noch Platz. Wären aber 2 harte Wochen. Später geht es leider nicht mehr wegen den Sommerferien.
> ...


Ja, wenn Sonne und Föhn weiter so arbeiten und in der Nacht die Temperaturen nicht unter 10° fallen, könnte es mit Anfang Juni vielleicht klappen! 
Aber da ich ein Realist bin, kann es passieren, das es Anfang Juni vielleicht wieder schneien kann!

Hier hast du eine Webcam von der Heilbronner Hütte und vom Skigeboiet _Ischgl _
Aktuelle Schneehöhe auf der IDALPE in Ischgl 1,5m
http://www.ischgl.com/webcam/?language=de&webcam=idalp#myWebcamSlider


----------



## transalbi (1. Mai 2012)

War gestern am Fernpass. Selbst da noch Schneefelder.


----------



## bergsocke (1. Mai 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Sonne und Föhn weiter so arbeiten und in der Nacht die Temperaturen nicht unter 10° fallen, könnte es mit Anfang Juni vielleicht klappen!
> Aber da ich ein Realist bin, kann es passieren, das es Anfang Juni vielleicht wieder schneien kann!
> 
> Hier hast du eine Webcam von der Heilbronner Hütte und vom Skigeboiet _Ischgl _
> ...



Wahnsinn, Beste Skitourenbedingungen, und das wird wahrscheinlich noch eine Weile so bleiben.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (1. Mai 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Sonne und Föhn weiter so arbeiten und in der Nacht die Temperaturen nicht unter 10° fallen, könnte es mit Anfang Juni vielleicht klappen!
> Aber da ich ein Realist bin, kann es passieren, das es Anfang Juni vielleicht wieder schneien kann!



Schnee im Juni ist doch fast normal in den Alpen! 

Ich hab schon mal Ende Mai in den Dolos einen krassen Wettersturz erlebt. Mittags noch fast 30 Grad in Bozen, nachmittags heftige Gewitter mit Hagel und dann zum n. Morgen Neuschnee bis auf 1000 Meter runter! Auf 2000 Meter glatte 30cm!
Wenn die Sonne wieder raus kommt, tauts den aber fix weg. Die hat Power um die Jahreszeit. 

Problem ist der feste Altschnee vom Winter. Und der ist im Norden echt stark dieses Frühjahr. Da kann man wirklich nur abwarten und Tee trinken....


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. Mai 2012)

bergsocke schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, Beste Skitourenbedingungen, und das wird wahrscheinlich noch eine Weile so bleiben.


Naja, aber eigentlich nur mehr auf dem Gletscher.


----------



## SkiRitchy (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
wie schaut denn die aktuelle Schneelage aus?


MFG SkiRitchy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (10. Mai 2012)

SkiRitchy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie schaut denn die aktuelle Schneelage aus?
> 
> 
> MFG SkiRitchy




Die schaut noch recht gut aus, im Arlberg Gebiet  liegen noch ca. 60cm und am Tuxerjoch liegen noch ca. 160cm 

Für das kommende Wochenende ist Schneefall bis 1.200m angesagt! 

Ich hoffe damit ist dir geholfen und die TA über Pfingsten wird sich auf der Alpennordseite nur auf max. 1.200m Höhe abspielen


----------



## Hofbiker (10. Mai 2012)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Schnee im Juni ist doch fast normal in den Alpen!
> 
> Ich hab schon mal Ende Mai in den Dolos einen krassen Wettersturz erlebt. Mittags noch fast 30 Grad in Bozen, nachmittags heftige Gewitter mit Hagel und dann zum n. Morgen Neuschnee bis auf 1000 Meter runter! Auf 2000 Meter glatte 30cm!
> Wenn die Sonne wieder raus kommt, tauts den aber fix weg. Die hat Power um die Jahreszeit.
> ...



Schneefall im August ist den Alpen auch Normal! Hatte schon am 12. August mehr als 40cm Schnee erlebt!


----------



## Gusti (10. Mai 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Die schaut noch recht gut aus, im Arlberg Gebiet  liegen noch ca. 60cm und am Tuxerjoch liegen noch ca. 160cm
> 
> Für das kommende Wochenende ist Schneefall bis 1.200m angesagt!
> 
> Ich hoffe damit ist dir geholfen und die TA über Pfingsten wird sich auf der Alpennordseite nur auf max. 1.200m Höhe abspielen



Ganz so schlimm ist`s auch wieder nicht - Brenner Grenzkamm müsste bis Pfingsten recht problemlos gehen.  Zufahrt ab Innsbruck über Maria Waldrast und Egger Joch sollte auch möglich sein (eventuell im Schatten über ein paar Schneefelder). Wie`s dann in Südtirol weiter ausschaut, weiß ich leider nicht.

lg
Bernd


----------



## Hofbiker (10. Mai 2012)

Gusti schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm ist`s auch wieder nicht - Brenner Grenzkamm müsste bis Pfingsten recht problemlos gehen.  Zufahrt ab Innsbruck über Maria Waldrast und Egger Joch sollte auch möglich sein (eventuell im Schatten über ein paar Schneefelder). Wie`s dann in Südtirol weiter ausschaut, weiß ich leider nicht.
> lg
> Bernd



Servus,

Bitte unterschätze diese Unmengen von Schnee nicht, die im vergangenen Winter gefallen sind. 
Südlich des Alpenhauptkamm geht es auch zu Pfingsten noch nicht überall! Z.B. Stilfserjoch ist von Bormio bereits geräumt aber noch nicht befahrbar.  Am Weg zum Gavia Pass schaut es auch nicht gut aus!
Webcam Madonna di campiglio


----------



## SkiRitchy (11. Mai 2012)

Na so schlecht schaut das aber nicht aus: Die Sonne arbeitet ;-)
http://lawine.tirol.gv.at/schnee-und-lawineninfo/messstationen/r1-arlberg-ausserfern/rendl/

Ich möchte ja auch nach Pfingsten fahren.
9. Juni
Wenn nicht dann eine Woche später. Sind ja keine Ferien ;-)

Habt ihr ev. einen Link zu ner Webcam oder Messwerte für den Fimberpass und Montozzo. Denn das sind ja die Knackpunkte bei der Albrecht Route.

MFG SkiRitchy


----------



## Hofbiker (12. Mai 2012)

SkiRitchy schrieb:


> Na so schlecht schaut das aber nicht aus: Die Sonne arbeitet ;-)
> http://lawine.tirol.gv.at/schnee-und-lawineninfo/messstationen/r1-arlberg-ausserfern/rendl/
> 
> Ich möchte ja auch nach Pfingsten fahren.
> ...



Guten Morgen SkiRitchy,

Auch wenn keine Ferien sind, die Schneeschmelze richtet sich nicht nach Deinen Wünschen. 
Ich denke du wirst für die Überquerung  noch bis Mitte Ende Juni warten müssen. 
Wenn in den Skiorten im Tal kein Schnee liegt, ist somit der Berg auf > 2.000m sicherlich nicht  Schneefrei!!!!
*BITTE NICHT VERGESSEN*:* PIEPS *mit nehmen, der kann dir bei eventuellen Lawinenabgängen vielleicht ein kleine Hilfe leisten. Denke daran, das diese Regionen, die du durchfahfen möchsten großteils Zwischensaison haben. Hotels und ähnliches haben geschlossen. 
Die Mitarbeiter und Hoteliers befinden sich in Ihrem wohlverdienten Urlaub.
Auch ein großteil der Hütten sperren erst um den 20. Juni auf!

*Das heist für dich: Bergung bei Unfällen dauert um einiges länger!!!!! *    


Hier hast du Links von Webcams: St.Anton, Scheidseen bei der Heilbronner Hütte,  Ischgl -Fimberpass, Engadin, Stilfserjoch, Bormio3000, Sta. Catarina Wetterbericht für die Regionen:  Arlberg, Paznauntal, Samnaun, Oberes Gericht = Nauders, Ötztal


----------



## Fette Qualle (13. Mai 2012)

SkiRitchy schrieb:


> Na so schlecht schaut das aber nicht aus: Die Sonne arbeitet ;-)
> http://lawine.tirol.gv.at/schnee-und-lawineninfo/messstationen/r1-arlberg-ausserfern/rendl/
> 
> Ich möchte ja auch nach Pfingsten fahren.
> ...



"normale" Wetterentwicklung vorausgesetzt, heisst der Knackpunkt DIESES JAHR bis zu Deinem Tourzeitraum nicht Fimberpass und erst recht nicht Montozzo, sondern Verwall-Heilbroner Hütte.


----------



## Hofbiker (13. Mai 2012)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> "normale" Wetterentwicklung vorausgesetzt, heisst der Knackpunkt DIESES JAHR bis zu Deinem Tourzeitraum nicht Fimberpass und erst recht nicht Montozzo, sondern Verwall-Heilbroner Hütte.



Im Arlberggebiet ist diesen Winter sehr viel Schnee gefallen und daher wird es auch im hinteren Verwalltal nicht schneefrei sein.

Es ist auch der Hintere Teil des Fimbatals nicht zu unterschätzen!
Hier sind die aktuellen Werte der Messstation Palinkopf (Bergstation Gambenbahn 2.800m) aus dem Fimbertal!
Das heist auch wenn hier am Messpunkt kein Schnee mehr liegt, das automatisch rundum kein Schnee liegt! Es gibt stark eingeblasene Senken wo noch bis zu mehr als 2m Schnee liegen können! Oder auch abgegangene Lawinen die zu Überwinden sind.
All diese Hürden sollten berücksichtigt werden! 

Die Hüttenwirte wissen auch warum Sie jedes Jahr erst um den 20. Juni aufsperren!


----------



## bobo2606 (13. Mai 2012)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> "normale" Wetterentwicklung vorausgesetzt, heisst der Knackpunkt DIESES JAHR bis zu Deinem Tourzeitraum nicht Fimberpass und erst recht nicht Montozzo, sondern Verwall-Heilbroner Hütte.


 
Auch die Montozzo ist nicht zu unterschätzen. In den Bergamasker Alpen (noch weiter südlich) gibt es ab 1800Hm noch geschlossene Schneedecke und auch das Stilfster Joch hat nicht um sonst noch Wintersperre.

Servus,
bobo


----------



## Hofbiker (14. Mai 2012)

SkiRitchy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie schaut denn die aktuelle Schneelage aus?
> 
> 
> MFG SkiRitchy



Am Mittwoch gibt es wieder Schnee  Mensch des is schee! 

Aktuelle Wetterberichte aus AT - CH -Südtirol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anda (14. Mai 2012)

Stilfser Joch
http://webcam.popso.it/cm/pages/ServeBLOB.php/L/IT/IDPagina/28#


----------



## Hofbiker (14. Mai 2012)

anda schrieb:


> Stilfser Joch
> http://webcam.popso.it/cm/pages/ServeBLOB.php/L/IT/IDPagina/28#




?? was ist damit gemeint???


----------



## SkiRitchy (14. Mai 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen SkiRitchy,
> 
> Auch wenn keine Ferien sind, die Schneeschmelze richtet sich nicht nach Deinen Wünschen.
> Ich denke du wirst für die Überquerung  noch bis Mitte Ende Juni warten müssen.
> ...



Hallo Hofbiker,
danke für die Infos, aber das sich das Wetter nicht nach meinen Wünschen richtet, das war mir wirklich nicht klar. Zur Not verschieb ichs halt auf Anfang Juli. Dashalb der Hinweis mit "keine Ferien".
Nun denn erst ma abwarten und Tee... ehhhh trainieren ;-)

Vielen Dank für die guten Links.

MFG SkiRitchy


----------



## anda (15. Mai 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> ?? was ist damit gemeint???



Sorry!
falsche Route!
Mein Fehler!


----------



## Hofbiker (16. Mai 2012)

SkiRitchy schrieb:


> Hallo Hofbiker,
> danke für die Infos, aber das sich das Wetter nicht nach meinen Wünschen richtet, das war mir wirklich nicht klar. Zur Not verschieb ichs halt auf Anfang Juli. Dashalb der Hinweis mit "keine Ferien".
> Nun denn erst ma abwarten und Tee... ehhhh trainieren ;-)
> 
> ...



Servus, 

Hier ein guter Livecam Link von Ischgl!


----------



## cubalibero84 (18. Mai 2012)

Servus zusammen 

Ich hab da auch mal eine frage zu der Route. Ich möchte sie Anfang Juli fahren ( ist meine erste Alpen überquerung) und bin mir noch unsicher an was für einem Tag ich starte. Sind denn Anfang Juli schon viele unterwegs ? Was haltet ihr von dem Freitag als ersten Bike Tag ? Danke schon mal für eure erfahrungsgemäßen Tipps. 
Gruß 
Zwecki


----------



## Matze. (18. Mai 2012)

> bin mir noch unsicher an was für einem Tag ich starte. Sind denn Anfang Juli schon viele unterwegs ? Was haltet ihr von dem Freitag als ersten Bike Tag ? Danke schon mal für eure erfahrungsgemäßen Tipps.
> Gruß
> Zwecki




Na was für eine Frage, es gibt wohl keinen Tag an dem mehr starten als Freitag/Samstag

Auch wenn es anders meistens arbeitstechnisch geschickter wäre, lieber am Dienstag/Mittwoch starten. Vor allem die Hütten am Anfang der Routen sind an den Wochenenden total voll. Anfang Juli sind natürlich noch etwas weniger Biker unterwegs, die beliebtesten/bekanntesten Hütten sind zu der Zeit dennoch schon recht voll. Dazu kommen noch die professionellen Tourenanbieter die ja überwiegend an den Wochenenden starten die verschärfen das Problem nochmal. Je weiter es Richtung Süden geht, umso weniger spielt der Tourstart eine Rolle, da ja nicht alle die gleiche Route und das gleiche Tempo fahren. Die beliebten Hütten in den Dolomiten haben ab Juli fast immer voll, da spielt der Wochentag kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Mai 2012)

cubalibero84 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> 
> Ich hab da auch mal eine frage zu der Route. Ich möchte sie Anfang Juli fahren ( ist meine erste Alpen überquerung) und bin mir noch unsicher an was für einem Tag ich starte. Sind denn Anfang Juli schon viele unterwegs ? Was haltet ihr von dem Freitag als ersten Bike Tag ? Danke schon mal für eure erfahrungsgemäßen Tipps.
> Gruß
> Zwecki



Ja, um diese Zeit geht es noch sehr gut, da sind noch nicht so viele Biker unterwegs. Da ich meistenes Ende Juni Anfang Juli losfahre habe ich während meinen AX nirgendes auf der Strecke Unterkünfte reserviert.
Wünsche Dir viel Spass beim deinem 1.AX!


----------



## SkiRitchy (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wie schauts denn aus, bei den aktuellen Temperaturen?
Auf dem Palinkopf liegt ja nur noch wenig laut Messstation...

MFG SkiRitchy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (23. Mai 2012)

SkiRitchy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie schauts denn aus, bei den aktuellen Temperaturen?
> Auf dem Palinkopf liegt ja nur noch wenig laut Messstation...
> 
> MFG SkiRitchy




Servus SkiRitchy, 

Es hat sich an der Situation nichts geändert!
Auch wenn die Messstation Palinkopf sagt es liegt nicht mehr viel Schnee an diesem Punkt, kannst du nicht davon ausgehen das es rundum keinen Schnnee mehr gibt!  

Hier hast du noch ein Bild mit Blick zum Schrofenpass vom vergangenen Mittwoch 17. MAI mit Neuschnee von ca. 80 cm!!

Glaub es doch endlich! und lies das untenangeführte ZITAT!
*
EInen Vorteil hat der Neuschnee, es weicht die Schneedecke auf und beschleunigt den Schmelzprozess!*



> Auch wenn keine Ferien sind, die Schneeschmelze richtet sich nicht nach Deinen Wünschen.
> Ich denke du wirst für die Überquerung  noch bis Mitte Ende Juni warten müssen.
> Wenn in den Skiorten im Tal kein Schnee liegt, ist somit der Berg auf > 2.000m sicherlich nicht Schneefrei!!!!
> *BITTE NICHT VERGESSEN*:* PIEPS *mit  nehmen, der kann dir bei eventuellen Lawinenabgängen vielleicht ein  kleine Hilfe leisten. Denke daran, das diese Regionen, die du  durchfahfen möchsten großteils Zwischensaison haben. Hotels und  ähnliches haben geschlossen.
> ...


----------

